# dryland mushing cart



## Loftydreams (Oct 12, 2012)

I've been researching carts . everything from chariots to sleds 
Anyone modify and use dryland mushing carts with goats? Some had running arced shafts.

http://www.arctis-carts.com/carts.htm


----------



## AACmama (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry to be so late to respond, Lofty. The new forum made it easy for me to find your question...a bit late, but hopefully not too much so.

YES! We have a Sacco cart (see http://woofdriver.com/index.cfm/page/WoofDrivers_ADVs/Sacco_Cart.htm). We still need to get some metal shafts fabricated to work with our harness, as the dog harnesses anchor at the top and our goat harness anchors on the sides. But we've done a makeshift trial run using PVC, trying to get lengths figured out at and such, and it was pretty exciting to see the possibilities.

We use our cart for our daughter, who has mobility issues. She LOVES it!!! In fact, until we get our shafts made, Daddy's been pulling her on his bike. You should see the smiles! She loves it best when the goats pull, so I'm determined to get the shafts made for her to enjoy goat rides this summer.


----------

